# LHC,no coronaries, but a selective LIMA?



## rls233 (Feb 3, 2011)

In the new codes, I only see a graft code for use in congenital heart caths, how would we code a LHC, where no coronary angiography was done, but LIMA angiography was done? we used to use code 93539 for this. Any idea's? 36216-59 and 75710-26-59 along with 93452? From the radial artery, this was a LHC for measurements only, no LVG and selective angiography of LIMA conduit to LAD graft, no coronaries - just a LIMA.


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 3, 2011)

This actually was MedLearns Question of the week for Cardiology on Monday. See MedLearn's suggestion below:

January 31, 2011
Question:
Historically, we could report IMA imaging with a heart cath whether it was used as a graft or native. With the inception of new codes 93455, 93457, 93459, and 93461, is that still true? 

Answer:
In 2011, the imaging of the IMA is now collapsed into the codes you have listed in the question. There is not a specific code anymore for catheterization and imaging only of the IMA. MedLearn recommends that if only the IMA is imaged (and the coronary arteries are not), code 93455 with modifier 52 should be reported.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess for your case it would be code 93459-26 with a modifier -52 for reduced services because you did everything but the coronaries for this code description...

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

